# Another good Waxstock



## chrisgreen

Back home after Waxstock. Another great year - really nice to catch up wth all the usual suspects in real life as always and meet some new people. As always, some great deals to be had so ended up buying quite a bit (though was a bit more restrained than normal).

Having the additional hall space, the stage and more cars inside were all positive improvements. Hope next year retains the same hall size and format. 

Next year - getting a hotel again, early drive up this morning and 200miles of driving in a day was not huge fun. 

Have many pics of cars to post. I'll start getting them up tomorrow once I've edited them and uploaded to Flickr. 

Thanks for organising another great show. 
Cheers
Chris 


Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


----------



## TonyH38

Just like to add my thanks to the organisers for another great Waxstock, and a big thank you to all the people that showed their super cars.


----------



## st1965

Totaly agree with the above, this was my first waxstock and i had a fab time. Spent loads of money but thats what its all about ! The only disapointment i had was i went back to the meguiars stand to get some final finish detail spray at 11.30 am ( only 2 hours in ) and they had sold out !! Just was expecting a company the size of meguiars to carry more stock...especialy to a detailing show !!! But other than that had a realy good day...looking forward to next year


----------



## scrounger

Agreed. 

My first event and was excellent. Friendly staff and some great deals. 

Only point is that some stands could have done with a little more room. Autobrite, for example, was chaotic. So much so I decided not to bother when I got stuck! 

Great demos, great cars, great products.


----------



## d6dph

First time for me, 300 mile round trip and it was worth it.
Really well organised, clean layout with plenty of stands. Helpful staff and discounts to boot. 

Big thanks to the organisers, I know how hard it is to arrange a club stand let alone a show! Hats off to you


----------



## rhopkins

My first time too. Loved it. Looking forward to next years already!


----------



## DanE30

My first time at Waxstock and I'll definitely be returning.
A thoroughly well organised show with a relaxed atmosphere.

My only quibble no real visibility from CarPro.


----------



## great gonzo

Yeah I couldn't belive how busy the Autobrite stand was, all day it was packed. Never been a fan TBH. 

Gonz.


----------



## Puntoboy

great gonzo said:


> Yeah I couldn't belive how busy the Autobrite stand was, all day it was packed. Never been a fan TBH.
> 
> Gonz.


Same every year.

I spent £6 on two CarPro boas from Elite. I ran out of clean microfibres.

I had a thoroughly good weekend. Can't wait for next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazjs

First time also and thought it was excellent. Looking forward to the next time


----------



## great gonzo

DanE30 said:


> My first time at Waxstock and I'll definitely be returning.
> A thoroughly well organised show with a relaxed atmosphere.
> 
> My only quibble no real visibility from CarPro.


A lot of retailers selling CarPro stuff tho. I know what you mean tho.

Gonz.


----------



## michaelb73

My 3rd time this year and didn't buy as much as last year. Cars looked great this year.

My one big gripe with this show are the traders not displaying prices. Autofinesse has some great looking products but sadly I will never buy any as they don't feel the need to price the products. Most of the traders were much better in this respect than last year but there is still much room from improvement.

I agree with the comments about the Autobrite stand being chaos. It is far too dark/tight for all the customers.....I feel they should be in the middle of the arena.

I think I will give it a miss next year as together with the issues above I couldn't see much difference in the show price and online price. The cost of 2 tickets and fuel makes the show prices irrelevant in most(not all) cases.


----------



## Puntoboy

DanE30 said:


> My first time at Waxstock and I'll definitely be returning.
> A thoroughly well organised show with a relaxed atmosphere.
> 
> My only quibble no real visibility from CarPro.





great gonzo said:


> A lot of retailers selling CarPro stuff tho. I know what you mean tho.
> 
> Gonz.


There were 4 CarPro resellers I think.

CarPro UK was there, just not as a trader. I spoke with Craig and I believe it's a cost prohibitive exercise for him to have a stand, especially with four resellers already there.


----------



## lemansblue92

My first waxstock, well worth the 200 mile round trip, nice to speak to the lovely people at the Bouncers stand whilst picking up one of their waxes. Defiantly be going again next year


----------



## dubstyle

was a good day, took me around 1 hour 50 each way. 

some cracking stalls, also see people like Alan from AMD doing demos as i watch his vlogs.


----------



## Simz

Really enjoyed it this year even if i did only have one eye working properly, i was going to say Hi Chris but you got hijacked as i approached lol.

Autobrite confuses me because people seem to slate them all year round then flock to them at Waxstock! Go figure (4 applicators for me £4).

Queued for a book signed by the man himself, then realised Matt from Obsidian didn't have any books lol Still nice to catch up with him though and his friend Dave? Crap with names so sorry if that's wrong...:thumb: How hot was that coffee :devil:

Ended up spending around £130 so all in all a very good few hours.


----------



## Kimo

Enjoyed seeing friends etc but did find once again the show to drag after lunch, results need doing sooner imo, I know the idea at the minute is to try do them late and get people to hang around but it just doesn't work. Ended up a ghost town after 1pm anyway 

Was surprised by the top 3 tbh, were some better cars among them imo and some pretty big mistakes on some of the top 3 

Oh and who's was the Clio in top 16? Top job from the cheapest car in the room, a credit to the owner


----------



## Kyle 86

Kimo said:


> Enjoyed seeing friends etc but did find once again the show to drag after lunch, results need doing sooner imo, I know the idea at the minute is to try do them late and get people to hang around but it just doesn't work. Ended up a ghost town after 1pm anyway
> 
> Was surprised by the top 3 tbh, were some better cars among them imo and some pretty big mistakes on some of the top 3
> 
> Oh and who's was the Clio in top 16? Top job from the cheapest car in the room, a credit to the owner


Thats my mate marcs clio. Its absolutely mint hes changed every nut and bolt and had a lot of powder coating and shotblasting done underneath. Im gutted he never won a prize. I wasn't there but the top 3 was a joke tbh

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

What was the top 3?
I know the escort won. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kyle 86

It's on another level kimo. I thought mine was clean. He's a lovely bloke aswell and its up for sale aswell

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nichol4s

michaelb73 said:


> My 3rd time this year and didn't buy as much as last year. Cars looked great this year.
> 
> My one big gripe with this show are the traders not displaying prices. Autofinesse has some great looking products but sadly I will never buy any as they don't feel the need to price the products. Most of the traders were much better in this respect than last year but there is still much room from improvement.
> 
> I agree with the comments about the Autobrite stand being chaos. It is far too dark/tight for all the customers.....I feel they should be in the middle of the arena.
> 
> I think I will give it a miss next year as together with the issues above I couldn't see much difference in the show price and online price. The cost of 2 tickets and fuel makes the show prices irrelevant in most(not all) cases.


Autofinesse was priced up, they had tags on the shelfs.


----------



## michaelb73

nichol4s said:


> Autofinesse was priced up, they had tags on the shelfs.


I didn't see many. A few odd things were priced but most that I saw were not.


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Was my first Waxstock for me and my mate, enjoyed the day but I thought I'd put my 2p worth in...

AB Direct stand was probably busy because it was cheap... REALLY CHEAP... maybe if a few other manufacturers rocked up instead of dealers then they may have been just as busy. A reseller/Dealer cant do silly deals on price which is what I expected a bit more of if I'm honest - they had there deals but they didnt blow me or my mate away. When you take in account £12 for ticket then fuel getting there the odd 10/15% saving makes no difference really.

Wished AutoGlanz were there as I used a few of there products lately and wanted to say Hi/Thanks and maybe spend some of my hard earned with them.

Carspunk.... getting approached by there sales chap with the intro line "what you reckon on the name then eh???" then proceeded to tell me and my mate about the name for 5 minutes and how people like watching celebrity juice with dildos on there... absolutely nowt about any of there products or why we should maybe look at there stuff, what stands out in there range... nothing... turned me right off them straight away, the name is a gimmick, nothing more nothing less!

Was cool how parking was subsidized as Ricoh prices looked really expensive!

Some of the cars inside in the show and shine were awful... its a detailing show... some of the cars in the car park looked way better, hell even mine looked a bit better than some inside! I know that sounds *****y but I expected wayyyy more from a detailing show and shine.... side note to this.... so many new cars in the show and shine... surely it cant be that hard to get a brand new/new car looking absolutely spotless? Hell I dunno... Im not going in on anyone just my thoughts!

The lady on the Obsession wax stand was great, me and my mate had a little chat with her and got some small pots, very informative and very polite!

And to finish... i dont think I have heard so much *****yness and unprofessional chat in one place... other companies reporting back to there stand slagging other companies off, it doesnt make you look good it makes you look weak and childish. Let your products and your staff sell itself... dont resort to going in on other companies!

Might sound mege negative but I had a good day and spent to pennies on some goodies and had fun!


----------



## suspal

Kept myself to myself said hi to the peeps I knew.


----------



## Puntoboy

great gonzo said:


> What was the top 3?
> I know the escort won.
> 
> Gonz.


I posted in the other thread.

Winner was the Ford Escort Mk2
Second was the Citroen Saxo
Third was the Audi A3


----------



## MEH4N

Nice catch up meeting the usual suspects and nice meeting a load of new people.

Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Marc172cup

Kimo said:


> Enjoyed seeing friends etc but did find once again the show to drag after lunch, results need doing sooner imo, I know the idea at the minute is to try do them late and get people to hang around but it just doesn't work. Ended up a ghost town after 1pm anyway
> 
> Was surprised by the top 3 tbh, were some better cars among them imo and some pretty big mistakes on some of the top 3
> 
> Oh and who's was the Clio in top 16? Top job from the cheapest car in the room, a credit to the owner


Thanks Kimo that was my clio in the top 16. I was really chuffed to have it in there and I had put so much time and effort into doing so. I thought it stood its own in there in the end haha


----------



## Puntoboy

Looked really good Marc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Power Maxed

We had a very good day, our first Waxstock as a exhibitor and won't be the last.


----------



## Waxstock

chrisgreen said:


> Back home after Waxstock. Another great year - really nice to catch up wth all the usual suspects in real life as always and meet some new people. As always, some great deals to be had so ended up buying quite a bit (though was a bit more restrained than normal).
> 
> Having the additional hall space, the stage and more cars inside were all positive improvements. Hope next year retains the same hall size and format.
> 
> Next year - getting a hotel again, early drive up this morning and 200miles of driving in a day was not huge fun.
> 
> Have many pics of cars to post. I'll start getting them up tomorrow once I've edited them and uploaded to Flickr.
> 
> Thanks for organising another great show.
> Cheers
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


We made sure you could read the show map this year as well


----------



## Waxstock

Kimo said:


> Enjoyed seeing friends etc but did find once again the show to drag after lunch, results need doing sooner imo, I know the idea at the minute is to try do them late and get people to hang around but it just doesn't work. Ended up a ghost town after 1pm anyway
> 
> Was surprised by the top 3 tbh, were some better cars among them imo and some pretty big mistakes on some of the top 3
> 
> Oh and who's was the Clio in top 16? Top job from the cheapest car in the room, a credit to the owner


We can't bring the results any closer than 3.30pm due to judging. The judging of 16 showdown cars with 5 judges and multi-page forms means we can only do justice to those cars by having many hours of judging and about an hour of calculating the results. 150 Arrive and Shine cars with 3 judges also means a lot of marks need adding up and this takes time. From close of judging, to marking, to stage... it is literally a race to get the results ready for 3.30pm.

Regarding Top 3 Showdown, we use five judges, all independent and very experienced/knowledgable. We have a very fair and sophisticated scoring system that takes into account age, mileage, daily driver etc and top and bottom marks from each judge are discounted to avoid bias. You are entirely entitled to disagree with the result; the judges are only human after all and judging is still based on opinion. However, we would ask all who question the judges' efforts to spend as long inspecting the vehicles as they do. And indeed, often the judges have access to more of the car than visitors do, so maybe they spotted something you missed and were impressed by it (or conversely spotted something with the other cars that marked them down). It isn't quick or easy being a Showdown judge...


----------



## bigalc

Are there any spare waxstock guides going, still never been due to work.
Maybe next year and by the look of it i better start saving.
Alan


----------



## Mikej857

bigalc said:


> Are there any spare waxstock guides going, still never been due to work.
> Maybe next year and by the look of it i better start saving.
> Alan


I remember having one for the first 5 minutes but have no idea where it went I can't find it for the life of me


----------



## Waxstock

bigalc said:


> Are there any spare waxstock guides going, still never been due to work.
> Maybe next year and by the look of it i better start saving.
> Alan


Pro-valets (www.pro-valets.co.uk) have spare ones available for a nominal sum, if I remember correctly. PVD published and printed the show guide for Waxstock. :thumb:


----------

